# Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition 2014



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi cubers,

The NUS maths society is planning to organise the 'Singapore Open 2014' on the 22nd and 23rd of February 2014. 
This competition will be a two-day competition including all official events.

The on-line registration has started: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2014
Please note that walk-in registration is not allowed for this competition.

You may refer to the attachments for the tentative schedule and the format of the events as well: 
View attachment Schedule.pdf View attachment Events.pdf

More details will be updated on our official website: http://www.nusmathsociety.org/sgrubikscubecompetition2014open.html

If the competition clashes with your school events but you still want to come to the competition, we can write an invitation letter to your school.

You may contact us through email: [email protected]

Happy cubing!


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice..all official events! Iggy, time to smash those NRs 

I might consider going but I'm tight on budget..what are the prizes like?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, yay, gonna be there!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 10, 2013)

Yay awesome! Hopefully I won't fail BLD again.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 10, 2013)

wut all events, wut skewb, wut mbld 4bld 5bld in one day, wut two mbld attempts, no wonder you fail your bld ainesh XD


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 10, 2013)

After we have registered,will we be able to change the list of events that we want to participate in?


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 18, 2013)

tengurocks said:


> After we have registered,will we be able to change the list of events that we want to participate in?


Hi,
You can email us to change your registration before the deadline for on-line registration, which is the 19 Feb.
Our email is [email protected]


----------



## yohanestheda (Jan 5, 2014)

Will there be any cash prize for the winners of the competiton?


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 11, 2014)

Any cheap hotel reccomendation?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

If I sign up for this, do I need to be there for the whole thing or just for the events that I signed up for?


----------



## Zacho789 (Jan 26, 2014)

2 mins cut off point for the 4x4? Aw, even my fastest was 2.14... guess I'll have to keep practicing


----------



## Zacho789 (Feb 2, 2014)

Why is the 4x4 cutoff point shorter than the 3x3? Is it 2 min per solve, or 2 min total of the average of 5?


----------



## Genesis (Feb 2, 2014)

Zacho789 said:


> Why is the 4x4 cutoff point shorter than the 3x3? Is it 2 min per solve, or 2 min total of the average of 5?



It's for each solve
Cut off for 333 is probably higher to allow for more people who aren't as fast to participate as well


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Feb 10, 2014)

amostay2004 said:


> Nice..all official events! Iggy, time to smash those NRs
> 
> I might consider going but I'm tight on budget..what are the prizes like?





yohanestheda said:


> Will there be any cash prize for the winners of the competiton?



Hi, sorry for the late reply, we are giving out puzzles as prizes this year.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess I should just post my goals now:

2x2: Sub 4 avg
3x3: Sub 13 avg
4x4: Sub 50 avg
5x5: Sub 1:55 avg
OH: Sub 27 avg
FMC: Sub 40
Feet: NRs
3BLD: NR single and successfully get a mo3
Pyraminx: Sub 4.5 avg
Clock: Sub 9 avg
Square-1: Sub 22 avg
Megaminx: Sub 1:30 avg
Skewb: Sub 10 avg
4BLD: AsR (or NR at least)
5BLD: Sub 8 AsR
Multi BLD: Sup 7 points


----------



## Iggy (Feb 21, 2014)

Good luck everyone! See you tomorrow


----------



## Genesis (Feb 21, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Good luck everyone! See you tomorrow



Goodluck to you too!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not going tomorrow because I have no events tomorrow. But I will go on Sunday!

Targets:
2x2: 5 seconds
3x3: 21 seconds
OH: sub 40-35
Skewb: idk, sub 20?


----------



## jblake17 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone have the link for the live results?


----------



## cisco (Feb 22, 2014)

Desktop version: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=411
Mobile version: http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/411/events


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I guess I should just post my goals now:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 4 avg
> 3x3: Sub 13 avg
> ...



2x2: Yes, but could've been waaaayy better
3x3: Yes
4x4: Yes
5x5: Yes
OH: lol no
FMC: Yes
Feet: Yes for single, bombed the mean
3BLD: Yes for both
Pyraminx: Finally, yes
Clock: lol no
Square-1: Yes, subbed 20 in fact
Megaminx: lol no
Skewb: Yes
4BLD: Yes for AsR, didn't expect it to be this good
5BLD: nope
Multi: nope, 7/9 in 24:46

Finally did reasonably well at a comp! I had a very good weekend, thanks for organising this!

Also, congrats to all the winners


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2014)

Results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2014

My AsR didn't get announced as an AsR  (same for all my NRs)

Edit: oh okay it's fixed now


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats to All The Winners  

Indonesian Team is AWESOME! :tu


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 25, 2014)

Singapore Open 2014 Final


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 25, 2014)

Very small space, so easy to watch the scramble while another finalist doing inspection . Why you not used the third table where the female judge sitting.

It will be fair if the Judge standing between the Finalist so they can't see the scrambled cube.

Sorry it's only my opinion


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm very delighted with the results, really enjoyed the competition. Hope to meet you guys soon 

And thanks to NUS Math Society for organizing such a great competition!

btw, any other documentations? post it please


----------

